# Imac G5 et calibrage de l'écran



## LaurentDern (25 Mai 2005)

Bonjour

Je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un Imac G5 20 pouces, pour du travail sur la photo numérique.
Ma question : est-il possible de calibrer facilement l'écran de l'imac avec une sonde pour avoir un bon rendu colorimétrique ?
Est-il possible de rajouter un autre écran lui calibrable (LaCie) pour les photos et l'écran de l'imac pour les palettes et autres.


----------



## Yip (25 Mai 2005)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG 

Il n'y a selon moi pas de problèmes particuliers pour calibrer l'écran d'un IMac à partir du moment où tu as la sonde et le logiciel qui va avec.

Il est possible de rajouter un second écran, normalement uniquement en mode miroir, mais avec Screen Spanning Doctor il est très facile de passer outre (ça marche très bien sur l'iMac G5 de ma fille).


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Mai 2005)

LaurentDern a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un Imac G5 20 pouces, pour du travail sur la photo numérique.
> Ma question : est-il possible de calibrer facilement l'écran de l'imac avec une sonde pour avoir un bon rendu colorimétrique ?
> Est-il possible de rajouter un autre écran lui calibrable (LaCie) pour les photos et l'écran de l'imac pour les palettes et autres.


Pour le partage en mode "dual screen"  le logiciel de débridage ici

http://www.rutemoeller.com/mp/ibook/ibook_e.html

Cela fonctionne très bien


----------



## JEAN-PHI (26 Mai 2005)

Salut,

concernant le calibrage, tu peux lire un article dans le n° 168 de SVM Mac (janvier 2005), article certainement repris sur leur site.


----------



## fredmac75 (26 Mai 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Salut et bienvenue sur MacG
> 
> Il n'y a selon moi pas de problèmes particuliers pour calibrer l'écran d'un IMac à partir du moment où tu as la sonde et le logiciel qui va avec.
> 
> Il est possible de rajouter un second écran, normalement uniquement en mode miroir, mais avec Screen Spanning Doctor il est très facile de passer outre (ça marche très bien sur l'iMac G5 de ma fille).



Est tu le branches sur quel connecteur le second écran ???


----------



## Yip (26 Mai 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Est tu le branches sur quel connecteur le second écran ???




Comme ça :




			
				Apple sur son site a dit:
			
		

> Vidéo
> Port de sortie VGA pour la recopie vidéo sur un écran ou un projecteur externe. Nécessite un adaptateur, vendu séparément.





On le trouve ici .
Sur l'iMac le connecteur est petit mais il est bien là.


----------



## shalkys (2 Juin 2005)

ECRAN CTR uniquement


----------

